# AIZ - Air New Zealand



## Luke6450 (13 September 2006)

Ascending triangle formed here with a resistance of $1.00. May be worth a look if you dont mind risking your money in a flight center.


----------



## chansw (8 January 2007)

It closed at $1.815 with a high at $1.84 today.


http://www.stuff.co.nz/3921094a13.html

*Air NZ rated a 'buy' *

Air New Zealand is expected to triple its pre-tax profits over the next four years as it benefits from new planes and passenger cabins, as well as route changes.

Forsyth Barr analyst Rob Mercer has upgraded his profit forecast for the national airline to $205.5 million before interest and tax for the year to June 30, up $50.3 million. 

That rises to $497 million in 2010, and compares with $148 million last year. 

Even those forecasts are conservative, Mr Mercer says in a research note. 

He also expects Air New Zealand to pay an 8 cent a share dividend in 2008, up from 5c. 

The key profit driver is the perfectly timed fleet upgrade, which will give Air New Zealand a capital expenditure holiday for the next five years, allowing the airline to generate about $1.7 billion in free cashflow over the next five years. 

As forecast net debt of $182.7 million for 2007 turns to $120.2 million cash in 2008, and exceeds $1 billion cash by 2011, shareholders can also expect special dividends in the next few years, Mr Mercer says. 

Air New Zealand is about 80 per cent state-owned following a taxpayer-funded rescue in 2001. 

Mr Mercer has increased his valuation for Air New Zealand shares from $1.52 to $2.20 and recommends investors buy the stock. The shares closed at $1.94 on Friday, up 2c. 

"While the airline industry has a history of inadequate returns, we believe Air New Zealand is heading into a sweet spot at the right time," Mr Mercer says. 

In the last year, the airline has bought new domestic and long-haul aircraft which are more fuel efficient and will need little capital expenditure and reduced maintenance costs for the next five years. 

"The timing of Air New Zealand's fleet upgrade could not have been more perfect" at a time of high fuel costs, Mr Mercer says. 

New, market leading lie-flat business class seats, and improved facilities in economy, as well as the introduction of premium economy, has allowed Air New Zealand to regain market share to the point where it now dominates all the routes from New Zealand to Asia, the United States and London. That has boosted revenue and yields, Mr Mercer says. 

Loss-making international routes, including Singapore and Nagoya in Japan have been abandoned. The airline has also announced an 11 per cent overall capacity reduction on the Tasman next winter. 

Air New Zealand and Qantas abandoned attempts for a trans-Tasman code-share agreement after its was rejected by the Australian competition regulator. 

While the international capacity cuts will lower revenue, that will be more than offset by resulting cost savings, especially fuel use, Mr Mercer says. 

Fuel costs have also fallen since August when the airline estimated its fuel bill could grow to $1.2 billion for the next year, up $251 million, Mr Mercer says. 

Cost savings will come mainly from lower commission paid to travel agents as more passengers book direct through Air New Zealand's website. 

Air New Zealand chief executive Rob Fyfe expects online bookings to exceed $1 billion this year, about a quarter of forecast revenue. 

Mr Mercer says airlines globally are heading into a period of buoyant earnings growth as the ongoing delays of the 555-seat Airbus A380 creates a shortage of international seats in an expanding travel market. 

The first double-decker A380 super jumbos are now not expected to fly to Australia and New Zealand till 2009, nearly two years' late.


----------



## piggybank (15 January 2014)

Don't we have any (proud) Kiwi's on this site?

The reason I ask is why hasn't any of them commented about their excellent national airline and flag carrier of New Zealand? Especially since it has been on the up since it bottomed out in 2009?


----------



## ENP (17 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> Don't we have any (proud) Kiwi's on this site?
> 
> The reason I ask is why hasn't any of them commented about their excellent national airline and flag carrier of New Zealand? Especially since it has been on the up since it bottomed out in 2009?




Because I don't invest in airlines! 

There is a new CEO and the NZ Government recently sold off more of it's stake so there has been quite a bit of talk about the company.


----------



## piggybank (2 December 2014)

Air New Zealand has been named the Airline of the Year 2015 in the Airline Excellence Awards for the second year running. In the awards determined by AirlineRatings.com, Air New Zealand was chosen for its in-flight innovations, financial performance, operational safety and staff motivation.

“Quite simply Air New Zealand is an airline of first choice. And given the airline’s location and the country’s size, its performance is even more remarkable” said AirlineRatings.com editor Geoffrey Thomas.

If you want to read the remainder of the article, then you can do so by clicking on the link below:-

https://au.totaltravel.yahoo.com/in...r-new-zealand-named-2015-airline-of-the-year/


----------



## bigdog (25 February 2020)

The Most Epic Safety Video Ever Made #AirNZ Safety Video

This commercial must have cost Air New Zealand a little fortune. Watch and you will see what I mean.

Absolutely Sensational Air New Zealand Safety Video!

Now this is one airline safety-video that is NOT boring.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/qOw44VFNk8Y?feature=player_embedded"frameborder="0"allowfullscreen></iframe

341


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2020)

Back flying. Operating at some some 8-20% domestic capacity. Servicing most domestic cities except Hokitika, Taupo & Timaru. No inflight service. 

Social distancing means only 50-65% of seats utilised. Boarding and disembarkation is going to be painfully slow!


----------



## cutz (14 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Back flying. Operating at some some 8-20% domestic capacity. Servicing most domestic cities except Hokitika, Taupo & Timaru. No inflight service.
> 
> Social distancing means only 50-65% of seats utilised. Boarding and disembarkation is going to be painfully slow!



I love that airline !

And that's great news, hopefully they'll ramp up their Aussie services in the near future .


----------



## angus3288 (17 May 2020)

bigdog said:


> The Most Epic Safety Video Ever Made #AirNZ Safety Video
> 
> This commercial must have cost Air New Zealand a little fortune. Watch and you will see what I mean.
> 
> ...



Excellent video bro


----------



## peter2 (28 September 2020)

Headlines of a possible Trans-Tasman bubble before Christmas 2020.  AIZ goes "pop".  QAN also.


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2020)

Always was/is money in the bank with quite a few
if you've got the patience to wait this out.

Flight center anyone.


----------



## over9k (28 September 2020)

Oh yeah. I bought AIA, QAN, SYD, FLT & WEB just before that outbreak in vic hosed the lot of them. 

They were still worth sitting on though.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 April 2022)

Not out of the woods yet. A covid slump do over ?Mightbeagoodpickforasuperfundcet. Bloodykeyboardsthesedays


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

Wow.
A rights offer priced at A$0.49
The uNZudders are giving share holders the shudders.
SP destruction.
Wonder how many years it will take to get back to dividends and profitability?
Any thoughts from the long termers?


----------



## Ann (6 April 2022)

Crikey, I just read the offer document, it doesn't appear you are able to sell your rights other than on the NZ stock exchange under the code AIRRG. I could be wrong I have misread these sorts of documents before but if that is so, by the time the majority of Aussie shareholders realize this they will probably be worth sweet fannie adams, unless there is some special provision that notifies Aussie holders of the opportunity to sell the rights.

Edit: Down 30% so far today...


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

Ann said:


> AIRRG



Sounds like what most holders are saying about it these days...must be kiwi speak for aaarrggghh 😩


----------



## divs4ever (6 April 2022)

am half Kiwi  i prefer GRRrrrrrr !

 and yes it looks like i am trapped in AIZ a while longer 

 the lesson here is the NZ Government  owns 51% of the company  , and government policies  got the airline where it is today 

 including being very irritating to major trade partner China ( where they had made a great trade deal , previously , considering  NZ  has the impact of a moth  on a truck windscreen  , on the Chinese economy )

another Socialist government doing what Socialists  are good at ( devolving back to the stone age )


----------



## divs4ever (6 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Wow.
> A rights offer priced at A$0.49
> The uNZudders are giving share holders the shudders.
> SP destruction.
> ...




 considering there has been no recent update ( that i have seen ) on the 787 engine durability  , longer than you would expect ( all that down time and no good news for Boeing )

 for long-termers  two options spring to mind , bottom drawer  or tax-loss , there maybe other options but unless the Government is replaced  the currency  will slide to that of a Banana Republic ( or worse , if tourism stays away for more than a decade ) ,  at least one aluminum refinery is teetering on a closure 

 and this 'rights issue '  was that  one right for every two shares or two rights for every share ??


----------



## qldfrog (7 April 2022)

2007 first post here:$1.48 a share.
Even pre covid results were abysmal considering inflation and QE free money for the last decade
	

		
			
		

		
	





Never never invest in airlines...trade if you want...but no place in your SMSF


----------



## divs4ever (7 April 2022)

qldfrog said:


> 2007 first post here:$1.48 a share.
> Even pre covid results were abysmal considering inflation and QE free money for the last decade
> 
> 
> ...



 yes i thought ( foolishly ) being 51% Government owned  might be some protection  ( and deep down i really did know better )

 and yes they were having niggling issues with the 787 fleet   before the virus restrictions


----------



## Ann (7 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> am half Kiwi i prefer GRRrrrrrr !
> 
> and yes it looks like i am trapped in AIZ a while longer



Are you going to sell your rights? Perhaps you will take up some of your rights?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 April 2022)

I must admit that for me buying any airline stock has never been profitable. 

Anywhere, anytime. 

gg


----------



## divs4ever (7 April 2022)

Ann said:


> Are you going to sell your rights? Perhaps you will take up some of your rights?



i am an Australian resident ( and citizen ) chances are i won't get the chance ( but would if i could )

 given the current world politics  airlines seems to be currently  an ego-boosting sector , and less liable to make a profit in the mid term ( the exception will probably be REX )


----------



## divs4ever (7 April 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit that for me buying any airline stock has never been profitable.
> 
> Anywhere, anytime.
> 
> gg



 i inherited some QAN  so recouping the $55 transfer fee and brokerage was easy ,  , i made a small profit on VBA ( selling before it turned into VAH ) and was doing OK on AIZ  until early 2020 

but yes airline stocks long term have not a great  record 

 ( fun note  , the inherited portfolio  previously also  held Ansett and TAA  , so the lesson was there lurking in the history )


----------



## Ann (7 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i am an Australian resident ( and citizen ) chances are i won't get the chance ( but would if i could )



If you own the shares in Australia, you have the right to sell your rights but only on the
NZ stock exchange as I read the document, read the documents yourself. You may be losing a lot of money by not selling the rights, speak to a broker. I think you get 1 right for every two shares you own, so if you hold say 5000 shares you have 2500rr and at say 50c per right that's $1250 less brokerage and conversion the $au if my maths is right. I could be wrong, speaking to a broker will give you the correct answers.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit that for me buying any airline stock has never been profitable.
> 
> Anywhere, anytime.



I have never been tempted to hold an airline. A sudden crash or accident will never be indicated on the chart beforehand. There is no inside info to leak into the charts. So there is always going to be a risk of a sudden SP collapse.  In this instance, there was plenty of warning of imminent collapse with the SP falling below the 200dMAs twice. Had I held AIZ, it would have hit my stop loss on two occasions and I would have been well clear but with a plane falling out of the sky, totally different thing.


----------

